# Permit for Private Swimming Pool



## Susandiane (Apr 20, 2010)

We have just purchased a resale private villa on a small development. All of the other villas have swimming pools apart from ours as the owner never had one built. We have now been told that the permit has expired and we need to apply for another and need the services of a civil engineer. Can anyone give me any information please and an idea of what the cost will be. The developer has said his wife can arrange the paperwork but we are somewhat concerned that we could be paying more than we should. Thank you Sue.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Susandiane said:


> We have just purchased a resale private villa on a small development. All of the other villas have swimming pools apart from ours as the owner never had one built. We have now been told that the permit has expired and we need to apply for another and need the services of a civil engineer. Can anyone give me any information please and an idea of what the cost will be. The developer has said his wife can arrange the paperwork but we are somewhat concerned that we could be paying more than we should. Thank you Sue.


Hi Sue,
I think that the pool companies can deal with permissions etc for you.
I would strongly recommend a fibre glass pool as they are a lot les trouble than liners or tiled pools. They have a 10 year guarantee. also they are great if you want an automatic hoovering system which saves a lot of work. In fibreglass pools the hoovers will go up the sides as well as the bottom. Aqualine in Paphos are the best company, very very helpful and always there with advice long after they have installed your pool.
I believe that fibreglass pools also work out cheaper as there is no need for a lot of expensive concrete construction.
Talk to them and ask if they can apply for the permit for you.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Angcos (Mar 21, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Hi Sue,
> I think that the pool companies can deal with permissions etc for you.
> I would strongly recommend a fibre glass pool as they are a lot les trouble than liners or tiled pools. They have a 10 year guarantee. also they are great if you want an automatic hoovering system which saves a lot of work. In fibreglass pools the hoovers will go up the sides as well as the bottom. Aqualine in Paphos are the best company, very very helpful and always there with advice long after they have installed your pool.
> I believe that fibreglass pools also work out cheaper as there is no need for a lot of expensive concrete construction.
> ...


Yes, Aqualine is indeed a good company , and this is coming from a competitor of theirs . A fiberglass pool is way more expensive than a concrete liner swimming pool though. Automatic hoovering systems go up a liner or ceramic pool wall aswell . Its a matter of the roller underneath the bot. Concrete/liner pools are the best in my opinion in regards to costs. They have a fairly low initial investement and lower maintenance costs compared to fiberglass/ceramic pools. with a good liner pool you can throw the liner away in 10 years do a surface replastering and install a new one = new pool. you cannot do that with a fiberglass pool


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You don't need to do it with a fibreglass pool as they have a far longer shelf life(up to 20 year)
Our pool is 8 years old and looks as good as new. We have friends who have pools that have liners and are much newer that have already lost the pattern around the edge and they look awful.
So with a liner you need to replace it every 10 years, with a fibreglass pool you might need to replace it in 20 years. Its a no brainer for me.


----------



## Angcos (Mar 21, 2012)

yes you will need to replace the entire pool if its a fiberglass one. usually frp pools suffer from osmosis after a long period. even if you have to replace the liner in 10 years (loads of companies with good liners these days ) its a minor cost compared to replacing the whole pool. a liner for a 4x8 wont cost over 2k with most companies. dont get me wrong though. i love working with frp. its a great material. it has its advantages but costs is not one of them. (short and long period cost)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

When we got quotes for having a pool installed we found that fibre-glass was no more expensive than a liner pool, could be fitted much quicker and does not need planning consent as it is removable.

In practice it is low maintenance and easy to clean manually, we threw out the automatic cleaner which was a ridiculous nonsense that worked badly and got in the way.

Pete


----------

